
This War on Math Is Bullshit - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/05/we-have-always-been-at-war-with-large-prime-numbers
======
Recurecur
It mimics attacks on the 2nd Amendment:

"If you outlaw strong encryption, only the criminals will have strong
encryption."

